# Homelite d630cd



## jlawson435 (Dec 5, 2011)

fresh gas, new spark plug, rebuilt carb. There are several of us working on this. we have rebuild carb and it would start for about 10 seconds and ran then dies now we can't get it started again. we took off the muffler and tried to start it nothing would not start. it acts like a lawn mower I had that had a shear pin shaved off do these have shear pins. we did everything but check compression. it seems to have compression . we have tried just about everything to get this thing started but nothing. when you pull the starter sometimes it sort of jams likes it hard to pull then it starts to pull easier. that why I was thinking if it had a shear pin. any ideas where to go to next before I give up and and toss it thanks


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

It actually would be a half-moon key. Wouldn't think that it would be sheared, but you never know. Sound more like you might have a vacuum leak and the gas won't circulate thru the carb. I would check all the gaskets and the inlet fuel line for cracks. Also the internal float may not be adjusted to let fuel into the carb.


----------



## jlawson435 (Dec 5, 2011)

we took off the muffler finally got it running for about 3 minutes then stopped tried to restart and not the pull cord will not come out. it seems it is locked up . unless somthing happened to the cord and now will not let us pull it out to start


----------



## jlawson435 (Dec 5, 2011)

we took apart and it is not froze up seems when ever we put back together and the main cable goes in it will not pull


----------



## Apple19 (Oct 15, 2014)

Great information. Thanks for the post.


----------

